# Grocery store beer bottle.



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2016)

When I first started collecting old beer bottles many years ago I thought they only came from Breweries. Then I get some not listed in any Brewery book because they came from a Saloon. Thought it was odd a Saloon would sell there own bottles with there Saloon name on it. Then I get a bottle from not a Brewery, Not a Saloon, Not a bottler, BUT, a Grocery store. How Many Grocery stores sold there own Grocery Beer Bottles in 1800's? LEON.


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 12, 2016)

Can't be many, I've seen a few old soda brands, such as Jitney Jungle, an old grocery chain. But there are a few marked stoneware beer and whiskey jugs with a grocer's name.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 13, 2016)

I know of Schwegmann's in New Orleans, they had a beer, Schwegmann's Bock, the cans go for big money.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey Leon, there weren't that many. I know of a couple on the east coast and seems like I heard of one out west but you don't see them very often. That's a good find you have.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 13, 2016)

Bass Assassin said:


> Hey Leon, there weren't that many. I know of a couple on the east coast and seems like I heard of one out west but you don't see them very often. That's a good find you have.



Yeah, You gotta remember there was no giant Grocery store Chains in the 1870's. Only little small Mom & Pop Operations. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 13, 2016)

bottlediggingcop said:


> I know of Schwegmann's in New Orleans, they had a beer, Schwegmann's Bock, the cans go for big money.




Better yet was the Rosalie Beer can sold in Church Point Louisiana by Church Point Wholesale Grocery in 1939. Also sold in Louisiana in 1939 was Tiger beer. I'll pay $10,000 cash to anybody that has one of these cans MINT 1+ Condition. LEON.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 14, 2016)

We used to shoot those old Tiger Beer cans with our BB guns when I was a kid, lol


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 14, 2016)

So if I can get you a Tiger Beer in good condition what will you pay?


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 14, 2016)

Leon, do you have a photo of one you can show us. Would love to see what it looks like. Is this the same beer that was made/bottled in Asia?


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 14, 2016)

Here's one


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 14, 2016)

That's the Tiger Beer?


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 14, 2016)

No, that's the $10,000.00 Rosalie Beer from Church Point, LA


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 14, 2016)

Ok, I'll keep my eyes peeled for one


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 14, 2016)

Church Point also had an ACL that fetches a pretty good price...Country Music soda


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 14, 2016)

Got a pic?


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 14, 2016)

NM, found it


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 14, 2016)

Those sell for a pretty good price believe it or not. Although, not what like Leon was talking about


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2016)

Bass Assassin said:


> That's the Tiger Beer?




Here's the Tiger beer. I can get in trouble just for posting this pic. If you got one let me know & $10k is yours.


----------



## RCO (Apr 16, 2016)

there is a number of small merchant stores listed in our pop bottle book that appear to have been small stores that bottled pop , mostly in smaller towns , but I agree a store brewing its own beer would be more unusual to uncover even back then


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2016)

Big chains or stores may be much more popular in the 1900's. I don't think so in 1870's. LEON.


----------



## carling (Apr 23, 2016)

The store probably didn't brew their own beer, I believe the grocer purchased the beer from a local brewer and had the beer bottled for them in their grocer marked bottles.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 28, 2016)

Probably so, I assumed that or something similar. Wonder who's beer was in there since 20 breweries nearby at that time. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (May 4, 2016)

*Grocery store whiskey*

Leon, I hope you don't mind, man.  I debated on whether or not to post this here but while risking being branded a hijacker, personally I like to consolidate posts of like items into one thread, so folks don't have to hop all over the place to see things.  Sorta like when someone finds six bottles in a trash pile and posts a different thread for each bottle (one for the Vaseline, one for the Sauer's, one for the Bromo...).

Anyway, I finally snagged this bottle after following it through four collections for probably 25 years.  As far as I know, it's the only intact example out there with one other missing the neck.  Mr. Price is listed in the 1869 Macon City Directory.  I had figured that it probably dated around 1870.  Applied top and smooth base (can't have it all).


----------



## hemihampton (May 4, 2016)

I don't mind, That's a cool bottle, sez Grocer's right on it, wish mine did. Mine shows up in 1870's Detroit Directories as a Grocer. Wonder how many of mine exist. It could be the only one or could be 20 of them & I don't think anybody knows? LEON.


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 5, 2016)

Bice bottle sandchip


----------

